# 04-29-2013



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the date someone has been a member and has never posted a single time. Yet, I noticed that that person was logged in here today. 

Wonder why they never bothered to say hi.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's one day before I joined lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't notice that before now. Right now you're winning the race against the "no poster."

Was it only recently you decided this was a safe group?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

No I used to post a lot on here when I first joined. Then I stopped when I sold my chickens when I moved. Then started back up when I got chickens again. And I joined a group called the goat spot but people there seem to talk amongst themselves.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

And I didn't post much when I was on fb because there are a lot of pages there about chickens. But then creeps started messaging me asking for pics and I was like well that's enough of that lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, FB. I quit that several years ago. Before that real name thing. I never liked it and was only nagged in to signing up by the other Silkie breeders. 

That real name thing is frightening. If that jerk could figure out that close to where I lived, imagine what they can do with real names. No thanks.


----------

